
Ask HN: How to discover/read quality content? - critiq
Nowadays I come across an attractive titled blog mostly from medium starts with a high pitch but usually, there will be generally available content presented in a bit polished way. Only to realize there is not much substance in the article.  Does anyone share similar experience?
======
blader_johny
Not to hard-sell but I would recommend discovering content via sites like HN
or Reddit where quality content gets upvoted. I built a tool[0] for curating
quality content so you can share to friends.

[0][http://stackkup.com](http://stackkup.com)

------
blader_johny
Here's a collection of your submitted HN links: [http://ec2-18-139-223-173.ap-
southeast-1.compute.amazonaws.c...](http://ec2-18-139-223-173.ap-
southeast-1.compute.amazonaws.com/shared/RXGTX)

